# Pls Help with Very Basic Continuous Lighting Kit



## MartiMar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Martin.  I am trying to improve my Ebay pictures, which are pretty bad.  I have been trying to get by on natural light and my camera's flash which has naturally resulted in quite a few poor pictures.  All I will be doing is taking still pictures of clothing on a mannequin.  I am looking to upgrade my lighting so I can achieve better results.  I'm looking at a very basic 2 or 3 light continuous lighting solution.

I'm struggling to pick a lighting kit.  Essentially, I can't afford to buy really nice, or even decent equipment.  The lighting kit will get setup once and probably remain in one place indefinitely.  I don't think it has to be too robust, it just needs to improve my pictures in the short term.  I am hoping to upgrade in the future, but need to get by for now.  I am looking at the lower end kits, like Julius Studio, Cowboy Studio, Adorama Adorlite, and Britek - probably an umbrella setup.  Is there any real difference between any of these brands at all?  

I understand that I am looking at poor quality, imported goods.  It's all I can budget for right now unfortunately.  Is there any differentiation between setups like these?  

Adorama Adorlite 3 Light Fluorescent Lighting Kit #ULS333 | eBay
JS Studio 33" White Photo Umbrella Light Studio Photography Lighting Kit JU166 (847263089829) | eBay
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Again, I know I'm looking at junk.  Is there any junk there that might be just a little less "junky"?  

I would appreciate any help.  If there's no real difference, I may just go with the cheapest and cross my fingers.

Thanks!

Martin


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Martin,

Your best bang for the buck would be the 2400W  JULIUS STUDIO SOFTBOX LIGHTING LIGHT KIT W/ CARRY BAG   JSK111. 

Four bulbs per head compared to single bulbs in the other kits...

Cheers, Don


----------



## MartiMar (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input!  

I'll take a shot on that kit and hopefully the stuff gets me over the hump in the short term.


----------



## MartiMar (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually, if I could ask another question.  For my purposes of photographing clothes on a mannequin, would I be better off going for a 2 softbox kit or a 3 stand umbrella kit?   Something like this:
2400 Watt Continuous Lighting Kit Photography Photo Video Studio Umbrella Kit | eBay

For now, the mannequin will be staged in front of a bare, neutral colored wall.

Thanks.

Martin


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 22, 2011)

Bouncing the light off an umbrella helps control blown highlights but you are going to have a lot of light spill with bare bulbs. 

I would go with the softboxes for more control. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## MartiMar (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help Don.  It was much appreciated!

Martin


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to help out Martin, 

Post some pic's when you get set up 

Cheers, Don


----------

